# Home and contents insurance questions.



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Our house insurance is up and things have changed slightly since in terms of how much cover we need.
I now have a car and tool box in the garage which are my main concerns due to cost of replacing if anything were to happen.
Now can I just add the amounts of replacing onto the contents?
Would I need separate insurance for my tools (came out the motor trade so quite a lot)
Would the car only be covered with car insurance? It's not used at the moment and once back on the road il have car insurance on it anyway.
Why are bikes not covered under normal contents?
Mine is stored in my house out the way so not in a shed with poor locks etc.

Thanks guys


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If they are personal tools, you can cover them on household contents. Be wary of limits in respect of contents in outbuildings/garages. No good having a £2k limit if you have £15k of tools in there. Don't expect insurers to jump at this either, most have fixed limits so you will need to find one that can accommodate it and there will be a premium attached to it. They won't cover business tools though. 

Motor vehicles are not covered by household insurance, so you will need to look at "laid up" motor insurance. 

Push bikes used to always be covered in the home or garage ( again subject to limits ) but in recent times some insurers now exclude them altogether unless you pay extra for a pedal cycle extension. I guess this because the days of £150 being an expensive bike have well gone with some bikes now costing several thousands of pounds. If you get bike cover, it should also cover the bike both in and away from the home.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Well the tools are probably worth more than everything else in the house tbh.
And yes there all personal.
I need to ask the question to the insurer when sorting out the insurance then don't I?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You do. You may find trouble getting cover. 

Depending on the sum insured of the rest of your contents, we could look at one of our mid net worth insurers for you. They tend to be more flexible than the general household insurers. If you are hoping for a £200 contents premium though, you may be in for a bit of a shock.


----------

